# Maryland Herp Hunt May 30th



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Date: Saturday, May 30, 2009; 8:00am to 2:00pm

Location: Glendenning Preserve (Jug Bay) in Anne Arundel County

Description: We will help with the Maryland Herpetological (Reptile & Amphibian) Atlas in Anne Arundel County. There is also a Reptile & Amphibian Identification Workshop at Jug Bay, just down the road, at 10:00am; and a search at Jug Bay at 1:00pm. Bring snacks, lunch, water, guides, camera, insect repellent, sun block, boots, long pants, and a sharp eye.

Directions to meeting place: From Baltimore at the Baltimore Beltway (Route 695), take I-97 south. I-97 ends at Route 50. Take Route 50 West/301 South. 301 South will split from Route 50. Continue on Rt. 301 south to Route 4 at Upper Marlboro. Go east/south on Rt. 4 for 3 miles (1.5 miles after crossing over the Patuxent River) to the "Plummer Lane" exit on right. Bear left at the Plummer Lane exit. Look for a gate immediately on the right, marked Glendenning Preserve, Jug Bay Wetland Sanctuary. Park near the gate.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

anything in particular you guys are looking for?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Nothing in particular. Its just a chance to participate in the national herp atlas program

http://igsaceeswb00.er.usgs.gov:8080/mapserver/naa/

Mostly its a reason to drink and wander through protected property poking at things


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol! sounds like a great time.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like fun, Lee! Shame - I'll be in Colorado playing rugby!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Lee, 
Wish I could attend but I'll be camping up in PA. for the week-end. Have fun & get some killer pictures to post.
Bob Fraser


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I think ill come join you Lee.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Hope to see everyone there tomorrow, sorry some of ya had plans. I'll try and post earlier next time.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a map for those that need it.

Look for a gate marked Glendenning Preserve, Jug Bay Wetland Sanctuary. Park near the gate

1361 Wrighton Road, Lothian, MD 20711 - Google Maps


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Lee...

We have company coming and won't be able to make it...take pix!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

What time is everyone going to show up?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

8-9. I just pulled up at 8. A few here already


----------

